# Idle Air Control Valve screw



## JerodKing (Jun 5, 2004)

I was removing my air control valve to clean it on my 92 sentra xe and I got both bolts off fine, and the cable, but when I tried to take off the screw, I would get metal shavings, the screw was coming apart at the head. I can probably get it off, but I didn't and tightened it. I was wondering if anyone knows where I could get that screw to replace the one thats ruined. Or if I can just buy one from home depot, the length and size of the screw. Thanks.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

I am a little lost by your description. I removed my IACV Unit this week. It was held onto the intake manifold by 3 bolts that were about two inches long. There was no cable. Are you talking about the throttle body? As you face the engine the throttle body is mounted on the right side of the intake manifold, and the IACV is on the far left side. Don't know what screw you are talking about. Sorry I am not able to help you more. I tend to follow Alldata online to locate and service parts, but my knowledge base/experience is very limited. Good luck!


----------



## JerodKing (Jun 5, 2004)

Catman said:


> I am a little lost by your description. I removed my IACV Unit this week. It was held onto the intake manifold by 3 bolts that were about two inches long. There was no cable. Are you talking about the throttle body? As you face the engine the throttle body is mounted on the right side of the intake manifold, and the IACV is on the far left side. Don't know what screw you are talking about. Sorry I am not able to help you more. I tend to follow Alldata online to locate and service parts, but my knowledge base/experience is very limited. Good luck!


I would hate to think I am removing the wrong thing, but my knowledge on cars is fairly minimal. It is on the left side, opposite of the throttle body. There was a purple and orange cable on the back, 2 bolts, and a screw that is "facing" you if you crouch down and look at it from the front of the car. Thats about the best I can describe it, well without looking at it(its 5AM and it's outside). Should I take a picture?


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Sounds like the right thing. On my car that is the idle adjustment screw, if I am understanding your description. I did not mess with that. You don't need to remove it to clean the part that connects/mounts to the intake manifold. Sorry, I don't know if you can get it a hardware store.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Still don't know why you only have 2 bolts, mine had 3. Once you remove the entire unit from the intake manifold, you will be able to see how the idle adjustment screw works. It just restricts or increases the passage of air by moving it in and out. Hopefully you can get it close to where it was. If it is too far off, your base idle may be too low. I find Alldata extremely helpfull for things like this. It has saved me many times.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Idle for USA M/T vehicles is 650 plus/minus 50 rpm, Canadian M/T vehicles only 750 plus/minus 50 rpm, and all A/T transmissions 800 plus/minus 50 rpm in neutral. There is an elaborate procedure to set this listed on Alldata. If you have a tach, maybe you can find if you are in the ballpark. The main thing is it is adjusted with the wiring harness unplugged.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

*Adjusting idle speed*

Long story short, warm the engine to normal temp, remove the throttle sensor connector, operate engine at 2000 rpm 2 minutes no load, race engine 2 or 3 times under no load, then check the idle speed using above specs. Not sure which way you turn the screw to increase and decrease idle. I thought I turned it out to increase idle (but decided to just put it back where I started), but I am not sure on this one. 

The long version is to verify ignition timing is 10 plus/minus 2 degrees B.T.D.C. Also before adjusting check air cleaner, vacuum hoses, intake ducting, egr valve, gaskets, throttle valve plate and thottle bore for carbon, and throttle switch(sensor) for proper operation.

In my case, I did clean the throttle body, the timing was checked years ago at the dealership, and rest seems to be ok. Just know the car starts right away and runs well. Good luck!


----------



## JerodKing (Jun 5, 2004)

Well it seems I may have gotten myself into trouble...The car still runs fine, and I have been driving for about a week since I did do that, but it might be a little different, I'm not positive. Does anyone know where I can buy a cheap little tach, since mine is an XE. And since my inspection is up in a month, do you think I should just let my mechanic to look at it? He only owns a small garage, but he is very good, so maybe he can check it out. Oh and this is probably a stupid question, but when you say no load do you mean in nuetral? Thanks again.


----------



## Catman (May 21, 2004)

Actually, I don't know exactly what that means. Never did that procedure myself, since I do not have a tach. This information is drawn right from Alldata, so it is probabley pretty close to the FSM. My guess would be with AC or anything else that draws on the motor off. What I do, if something is beyond my understanding or experience, I let my local mechanic work on the car. If your mechanic is not familiar with recommended procedure, you may want to copy what I wrote earlier. I have an excellent mechanic, but he does not know all of the intricacies of my Nissan. Good luck.


----------



## JerodKing (Jun 5, 2004)

Oh one mistake I made earlier is that it does have 3 bolts. The one I didnt really consider the one a bolt because it came from the manifold, and was held on by a nut.


----------



## JerodKing (Jun 5, 2004)

I hate to bump this up, but about the idle screw, am I going to have to go to a Nissan Dealership to get it, or will just any regular screw work. I really wouldn't care, but this thing is in horrible condition, and it practically turned into powder when I turned it the other day. Oh and I did try searching around for this, but to no avail(doesn't want to get flamed like guy with swap questions...). Thanks.


----------



## kinghenry (Feb 26, 2021)

JerodKing said:


> I hate to bump this up, but about the idle screw, am I going to have to go to a Nissan Dealership to get it, or will just any regular screw work. I really wouldn't care, but this thing is in horrible condition, and it practically turned into powder when I turned it the other day. Oh and I did try searching around for this, but to no avail(doesn't want to get flamed like guy with swap questions...). Thanks.


HI, same thing with my nissan altima idle screw, turned into powder. let me know if you have a fix, thanks henry


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

kinghenry said:


> HI, same thing with my nissan altima idle screw, turned into powder. let me know if you have a fix, thanks henry


We haven't seen JerodKing in 17-years, so don't expect to hear back from him.


----------

